

Arsenate-based DNA: a big idea with big holes - sandipc
http://scienceblogs.com/webeasties/2010/12/guest_post_arsenate-based_dna.php

======
sandipc
given the recent (valid) criticisms of this work, I find it amazing that NASA
and the lead author (Felisa Wolfe-Simon) keep feeding the general media by
pushing this result as a major scientific breakthrough... without publicly
addressing any of these concerns

here's another piece that was submitted to HN earlier today:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1972124>

------
jacquesm
It won't be long until we get some lab that tries to replicate the findings to
publish, I would guess that at least several of them are in the race right now
to be #2 to either conclusively prove that it is real (which I doubt) or to be
the one to solidly nail the mistakes.

------
dxjones
Perhaps claims of arsenate-based DNA will go the way of "cold fusion" when
some control experiments (as described in the blog post) show the bacteria had
phosphate-based DNA after all.

